# 📅 08.10.2022 | ⚽ Football predictions today | 👉 Premier League | Bundesliga| Serie A | Laliga | Betting Tips |



## igobets.com (Oct 8, 2022)

Igobets.com : https://igobets.com/tips/football-p...eague-bundesliga-serie-a-laliga-betting-tips/


Kawasaki – Shimizu
08.10.2022   07:00K11.551860 Munchen – Ingolstadt
08.10.2022   14:001X&2+1.73Sassuolo – Inter
08.10.2022   15:00K21.75Mladost Lucani – Napredak
08.10.2022   15:00G3+1.80Leverkusen – Schalke
08.10.2022   15:30K11.50Mainz – RB Leipzig
08.10.2022   15:30DX21.42Chelsea – Wolves
08.10.2022   16:00K11.40Portsmouth – Fleetwood
08.10.2022   16:00G3+1.80Atl. Madrid – Girona
08.10.2022   16:151&1T2+1.81Marseille – Ajaccio
08.10.2022   17:00K11.40Legia – Warta
08.10.2022   17:30K11.90Milan – Juventus
08.10.2022   18:00DX21.70Dortmund – Bayern Munchen
08.10.2022   18:30K21.70
Total odds : 630.85


----------

